
Like the Internet? Don't move to the UK. - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/personal-tech/3244666/uk-lags-world-in-new-broadband-league-table/?cmpid=sbycombinatorrplant
======
KoZeN
I'm getting a consistent 11Mbit/s down and 0.94Mbit/s up.

I pay £10 per month for a plan that has no download cap and boasts speeds of
'up to 25Mbit/s' but apparently there is no upload cap. I found that last part
interesting as my upload speed is almost constantly 0.9Mbit/s and not once has
it reached 1Mbit/s or further.

To be fair, the UK consumer is generally ignorant so providers get away with
it. Virgin is my biggest bug bear, offering 'fibre optic' broadband when in
fact it's delivered via co-ax cable. Quiz one of their sales advisors about
this and you hit a wall, try a tech support staff member and they appear
equally clueless.

